# My cardreader stopped talking to me

## Uli Sing

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

I have an (internal) multi cardreader connected via USB

```
lsusb

[...]

0bda:0181 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.

[...]
```

```
dmesg

[...]

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic- Compact Flash    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

scsi 6:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic- SM/xD-Picture    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 6:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

scsi 6:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic- SD/MMC           1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 6:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

scsi 6:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic- MS/MS-Pro/HG     1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

sd 6:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

scsi 6:0:0:4: Direct-Access     Generic- SD/MMC/MS/MSPRO  1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 6:0:0:4: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

sd 6:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 6:0:0:3: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 6:0:0:4: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 6:0:0:2: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[...]
```

For a long time everything worked fine but meanwhile - and a few udev updates later - inserting a card does right...

...nothing.  :Sad: 

```
tail -f /var/log/messages

```

Device nodes are created properly, when a card is inserted before booting.

udev, hal, hotplug, D-Bus...

...everything's too complicated for me.  :Wink: 

Any ideas?

----------

## Uli Sing

That was no april fool, if you were unsure.  :Very Happy: 

Really no one?

----------

## agdg

Can you mount the drive manually (mount)?

----------

## Uli Sing

As long as device nodes are created properly (i. e. booting the system with an inserted card or restarting udev after having a card inserted) yes, otherwise no of course and so comes my question:

How does udev handle a card insertion event and why did it stop working for me? Or am I totally wrong and there is something complete different to blame for?

----------

## Uli Sing

Okay. it's definitely a kernel issue. Just took 2.6.36 and it works fine. Anyone knows what has changed and could effect this behaviour?

Perhaps regarding USB support?

----------

